# The Budget: Revenue, The Minister, The Department of Finance Accountability?



## WizardDr (20 Apr 2005)

I recall that the Minister for Finance was interviewed by the great Pat Kenny aound Budget Time and the reduced relief was introduced in resepct of Stamp Duty for First Time Buyers.

Kenny asked a direct question about the situation involving an otherwise 'qualifying FTB' and the 'partner' who was not a FTB.

Being the quick legal mind that he was, and clearly reflecting what he thought he agreed to, he suggested that the FTB put the house in his/her sole name and thus avoid complications where the partner previously owned a house.

Looking at the Revenue web site, the hoors have gone and complicated the thing beyond belief and in fact seem to deny the ability to do what Kenny asked the Minister about. Given that it was his Budget..who authorised this type of change when it was clear on this particular one, what the intention of the Minister was.

I just feel that nobody is calling these people to account. On an ongoing basis I see more and more complication being brought into the tax code.

I see investigations going back 25 years when the matters should have been addressed long ago.

I see them unable to rule on cases close to home such as 'parking spaces' amazingly escaping the clutches of BIK ...realising of course that Civil Servants have parking spaces.


----------



## ubiquitous (20 Apr 2005)

*Re: Why do Revenue do this?*

Revenue don't make the laws - That's the role of the Dept of Finance and the Oireachtas. They merely implement the law as framed by the former and ratified by the latter. As such, your complaint should be directed at both these institutions and not at the Revenue.

If the Minister doesn't understand the workings of a Budget measure he has introduced, or if he feels it necessary to mislead in order to get out of an awkward spot on radio, then that's his problem.


----------



## WizardDr (22 Apr 2005)

*Re: Why do Revenue do this?*

Funny that, the Revenue actually do write the Finance Bill.
How else does anybody think the Oireachtais could do this?
Get real!


----------



## ajapale (22 Apr 2005)

Hi Wizzard,

Im not sure what the process is for the development of the budget. I know it was discussed in passing on one of our prebudget submissions a few years ago.

I think there is a much misunderstanding out there as to the role and accountability of the Revenue, the Minister and the Department of Finance.

I have changed the title somewhat and am moving it to Great Debates.

Am I correct in assuming that your original question related to changes (complications) introduced to the Finance Bill before it became the Finance Act and that you suspect the hand of Revenue somewhere in the background?

ajapale


----------



## ubiquitous (22 Apr 2005)

*Re: Why do Revenue do this?*



			
				WizardDr said:
			
		

> Funny that, the Revenue actually do write the Finance Bill.
> How else does anybody think the Oireachtais could do this?
> Get real!



Fact: It is the duty of the Dept of Finance to draft the annual Book of Estimates and Finance Bill. As I said above the Oireachtas simply ratify the Estimates and Bill, usually following a number of amendments.

See http://www.finance.gov.ie/ViewDoc.asp?fn=/documents/budget/contents.htm&CatID=8&m=f


----------



## Unregistered (4 May 2005)

Hi Unresistered,

The question you posed concerning bank interest on savings has been moved here:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=9845


ajapale


----------



## WizardDr (10 May 2005)

FACT - The Revenue produce most of the weird sections in the Finance Bill.

I dont think Noel O'Flynn TD et al despite their way with words for the electorate could come up with the deviants annual that is the Finance Bill. You need the thought processes of people who think 25 years elapsed time to commence investigtions is the way forward.


----------

